# Burying Precious Things



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Just recently and only occasionally, Poppy has sort of buried a pizzle stick or ball. Easy enough on the beach or in the fields but tonight she raided my shopping bags as I unloaded the car and 'found' a pizzle  

She is now parading around whimpering pathetically, sometimes jumping on me, giving it to me , hiding under the table, behind the curtain....and I'm sure she wants to bury it. I've lifted up her mat in front of the fire...no joy...I stuck an old cushion in her bed...no joy. She's been digging the settee cushion so I moved it and she dropped in the pizzle....then I straightened the settee BUT almost immediately she 'dug' it out again. She's given it to me twice now, so first I put it in her toy box but she got it right out again and just now I put it away in the utility room and gave her a fish skin as a swap. She's now calmed right down  she was really working herself into a stress frenzy 

So what's the right thing for us to do here to? Was it mega special because she 'found' it? What other opportunities should I have offered - maybe let her outside?


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Who loves ya baby?!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Stoopid dog!!!
Dot does this - the other two will settle with a chew and stick with it until it is destroyed. Dot not so much - but she cannot just leave it - so she carries it around, desperate that the other two shouldn't have it.
I just swop it for something tasty - a fish treat, and give it back to her another time - when the other two get new ones.
Obviously Poppy is worried that Datun is going to steal it, you look after it for her!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks Marzi, I didn't want to traumatise her by taking it away


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha funny poppy, is she getting hormonal? Poor thing. The pizzle is obviously such a prized possession to her 
Ruby will have toys that she carries around, crying and whining.
But never tried to bury a treat or chew - I think she is far too food orientated to think about hiding it or saving it for later x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Exactly, she'll eat for England so this behaviour surprises me


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nina does this with something really amazing like a pizzle. I just swap it for a piece of cheese. Sometimes she's okay, but mostly she gets a bit frantic looking for somewhere to hide her prized possession. I have found certain times of the day make a difference, if she's tired she will look to hide it, first thing in the morning isn't good either or last thing at night


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Interesting Ruth, our poor little confused wolfie-poos eh?!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> Interesting Ruth, our poor little confused wolfie-poos eh?!


Yep! I've done all the things you did, making places to hide, helping with the digging etc. Nina is really bad with pigs ears, Jenny has just reminded me.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Jenny reminds you of pig's ears?!?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> Jenny reminds you of pig's ears?!?


Yeh, just finished having a nibble 

No! Jenny just reminded me of Nina's funny pigs ear behaviour!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Sami does this with new prized stuffed toys. He will squeak them for a while, then carry them around for hours . . . even when sleeping he will rest his head on them for protection. If he has to go outside, he asks me to carry his new toy with him, places it on the grass, does his business, then picks it back up to carry inside. When Freddy comes in he grabs it and is eager to show off his New Toy. If Carley nips it from him, he whines and cries until I trade her for something else and return his toy to him. 
If Carley is not particularly hungry, she will do the nose shove thing over and over trying to bury her food for later. She will then lay down by her bowl and wait for Sami to finish his food. If he shows the slightest interest in checking her bowl, she jumps up and starts eating immediatly. They are so precious.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Nanci you paint such a vivid picture, I love it! How funny are our lovely furry bummed companions eh?! (And I include Freddie and Neil ha ha!)


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

ginger does this with the beef bones we give her she will even take it out side when she goes to pee or poop.we give her a face towel to chew on to stop her from chewing on our good ones and it worked ,but now what she does is she will bury it under the towel,that is fine but we have to remember not to step on the towel in our bear feet Haa haa .she puts every thing that is special to her under the towel,,and if my wife comes into the room with her laundry cart,she will run and dig up her bone from under the towel and hold it in her mouth till she is gone ,i guess she think that funny thing is a bone snatcher haa haa,,aren't poo's wonderful


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ha! Lovely Ginger is obviously well versed in this  I can't imagine what Poppy would do with a bone, that would be ultra precious


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

yes ,,we buy them at the food store .they are big soup bones we give her one only when we go out and leave her for a few hours.by the time she is done with it there striped clean and all the marrow is out of the middle ..i don't know how she does that but she does .she is a loving poo.she loves every thing and everyone


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

yup, another slave to his instincts here - well that is how we see it, to be honest we have stopped giving pigs ears as it seems to be such a trauma! Dudley will leap on the sofa (did this even when he wasn't allowed on) to try and frantically bury it under a cushion, of scrabble into a bag if there is one around to drop the treat in - he usually finds somewhere - may even be behind a speaker or the side of a chair and will go through the burying actions with his nose and then lay looking at it, crying - we call him Gollum then, crying over 'my precious'! If we give it to him it starts all over again, so sadly we have decided the real high value larger treats are just not worth it. 
We give him tripe sticks - he will do the same but I can usually break a small piece off and once he starts eating it he can usually continue to eat the rest.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

It's definitely seems very odd to me, she usually eats everything and this is something that's developed as she's maturing (ha! I use that word very loosely)


----------



## sazc (Aug 17, 2014)

We noticed Oreo doing this at Christmas. We'd given her bones before and she had always gnawed on them but at Christmas she buried her bone on the sofa, checking on it several times a day especially if you happen to move a cushion! Since then she's done it with other bones, wandering around the house for hours on end trying to find the right place to bury it. We currently have 2 bones buried, one on the sofa, one on the armchair. She has covered the sofa one with my scarf, so if I use it I've to remember to put it back!


----------

